# Intel LGA 1700 socket problem??



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2021)

Found this, its about the LGA 1700 CPU/socket bending causing bad temps. Pretty interesting. Glad i'm using the EK block with the pretty hefty EK LGA 1700 plate.

https://www.igorslab.de/en/bad-cool...cket-lga-1700-on-the-lane-among-all-remedies/


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 8, 2021)

Ahh the good old lapping..

edit: no issues here even after using the old 1200/115x bracket.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2021)

Holy shit


I wonder if this extends to other sockets, and why people have had various issues with cooling certain CPU's (think the 5800x, you add some bowing to the wrong side and BAM, furnace)

Edit: Ah yes i'm so glad AM5 is rumoured to move awway from PGA.... :/


----------



## Yraggul666 (Dec 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Holy shit
> 
> 
> I wonder if this extends to other sockets, and why people have had various issues with cooling certain CPU's (think the 5800x, you add some bowing to the wrong side and BAM, furnace)
> ...


I was typing this at this very moment after reading the article a second time.

L.E: Oh and can you guess which board manufacturer is mentioned?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2021)

Yraggul said:


> I was typing this at this very moment after reading the article a second time.
> 
> L.E: Oh and can you guess which board manufacturer is mentioned?


We see Asrock and Aorus mentioned

He managed to cause (and fix) the problem on more than one board and manufacturer... which sounds like a major design flaw with the socket.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 8, 2021)

That mobo has a massive bulge for a new CPU.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 8, 2021)

LGA is a pain, if any pins get bent at all!


----------



## Yraggul666 (Dec 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> We see Asrock and Aorus mentioned
> 
> He managed to cause (and fix) the problem on more than one board and manufacturer... which sounds like a major design flaw with the socket.


Yeah exactly. That one was cheaping out again and on an Extreme mobo no less, but i didn't see Aorus/Gigabutt mentioned in the article.
It was maybe mentioned in the comments or reader's feedback or smth?
I expected that from the ASSrock but Gigagbutt used to respect it's Aorus branded products, i guess not anymore.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

Yraggul said:


> Yeah exactly. That one was cheaping out again and on an Extreme mobo no less, but i didn't see Aorus/Gigabutt mentioned in the article.
> It was maybe mentioned in the comments or reader's feedback or smth?
> I expected that from the ASSrock but Gigagbutt used to respect it's Aorus branded products, i guess not anymore.


the final photos with the big fancy metal backplate and duct tape? everywhere are an aorus board


----------



## mama (Dec 9, 2021)

Is this brand specific?


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 9, 2021)

Hmm so cliffs are Lotes socket is better but not perfect. Need a big ass backplate.



mama said:


> Is this brand specific?


More socket specific but some brands like to use the cheaper/softer metal socket, so keep an eye on both.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> [ ... ]
> (think the 5800x, you add some bowing to the wrong side and BAM, furnace)
> 
> [ ... ]


the 5800x's a 12900K problem (far too much wattage stock because fuckyou, presumably), not a bending socket problem tbh


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

Selaya said:


> the 5800x's a 12900K problem (far too much wattage stock because fuckyou, presumably), not a bending socket problem tbh


Yeah, got that covered with the edit to the post

This is a pretty big problem if it can bend and damage CPU's :/


----------



## Yraggul666 (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> the final photos with the big fancy metal backplate and duct tape? everywhere are an aorus board


Roger that! 
I didn't see it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2021)

My EK block uses a backplate that is very thick. When i changed my case i noticed my paste spread was really quite good so i am assuming that thick backplate helps.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 9, 2021)

Alder Lake CPUs common discussion | Page 15 | TechPowerUp Forums Post #261

You'll see I just did a test and the paste worked fine. That application was only small rice grain. The next application I did was a full line down the middle of the CPU for complete cover where I haven't had any temp issues since.

The test was because I'm still using the bracket off socket 115x/1200 and not the proper 1700.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2021)

Outback Bronze said:


> Alder Lake CPUs common discussion | Page 15 | TechPowerUp Forums Post #261
> 
> You'll see I just did a test and the paste worked fine. That application was only small rice grain. The next application I did was a full line down the middle of the CPU for complete cover where I haven't had any temp issues since.
> 
> The test was because I'm still using the bracket off socket 115x/1200 and not the proper 1700.



This block is 1200 compatible, and this board has 12/1700 holes, but the new backplate was less than 2 quid so might as well use it.

You can see how thick it is here-


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> 2 quid so might as well use it



ofc : )


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 9, 2021)

Apparently there's a reason why no-one uses Foxconn LGA-17xx sockets at the moment...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Apparently there's a reason why no-one uses Foxconn LGA-17xx sockets at the moment...



what's the socket on the asus? Is it only Foxconn having a "problem"


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 9, 2021)

Well I haven't used any aircoolers yet. Only EKWB blocks and a single AIO. Should look at the socket. Haven't noticed a bend besides normal amount every MB has from mounting pressure. That includes AM4 as well.

So far the two Alder Lake CPUs I have are super flat IHS wise.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> what's the socket on the asus? Is it only Foxconn having a "problem"


I think you misread my comment. Try again and you might get it.
Lotes seem to be the main socket supplier at the moment, with Helm Technology being the other one, as in the pictures above.


----------



## vMax65 (Dec 9, 2021)

Using the Strix-A D4 and there is not much space around the CPU. My nearest RAM module to the CPU just got in the way of my AIO in the Corsair H150i. I could not get the AIO seated properly but when I realised what was going on I had to just move the module slightly to get the AIO on. Any RAM modules with thick heatsinks might be an issue though. No problems on temps and the H150i came with the socket 1700 bracket.


----------



## elgato (Jan 14, 2022)

I was having issues with my MSI Z690 Edge Wifi DDR4, I7 system locking up.
After a lot of diagnosis the Motherboard became suspect.

This afternoon I disassembled the board for return and found this damage when I removed the CPU.
The CPU was gently dropped in during installation. Ran perfectly for two weeks with a Noctua NH-D15 cooler. Low temperatures and low watts. No gaming, just routine use.
I am well aware of how delicate CPU and socket can be. After gently removing the CPU I notice what appears to be socket damage. See pic. Are the socket contacts simply traces that can pull off a circuit board? Hopefully this is a one time defect but I have seen other threads questioning the design. Do manufacturers use the same vendor for the socket or do they make their own. From this experience it indicates that removing a CPU from any system that has been used a while could cause socket damage.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2022)

Thats a horrible picture, but clearly damaged pins


----------



## elgato (Jan 14, 2022)

Yes, horrible picture, sorry. Quick pic with an Iphone 6 before boxing it up.
There was no damage when the CPU was installed. Frightening that just lifting the CPU out could damage the socket. Its like the CPU pins bonded to the socket traces and pulled them up.
Just a defect? One time failure?
MSI socket issue that has not been widely reported yet?
LGA 1700 socket issue that has not been widely reported yet?


----------



## ir_cow (Jan 14, 2022)

I haven't damaged a socket besides dropping the CPU on it. Bent pins is user error generally.


----------



## elgato (Jan 14, 2022)

Notice how they are pulled up? I still think that either they stuck to the processor and were lifted up when it was removed or they 
were loose to begin with. This socket is a whole new design. Also, if they were damaged as bad as they look there is no way it would have ran perfectly for two weeks.
It was removed by simply unlocking the latch and carefully lifting it straight up.


----------



## Totally (Jan 14, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> I haven't damaged a socket besides dropping the CPU on it. Bent pins is user error generally.


Yeah but when have the other sockets suffered damage from dropping a cpu on it? I've dropped cpu on sockets pga sockets more than I can remember and never damaged the socket nor cpu. Even when a cpu fell off the side of a desk once resulting in a row of bent pins, the issue was easily resolved with click pen. So that aspect of the less resilient design can't be written off a user error.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2022)

The socket certainly is not a new design. I can't think of any way the pins in the socket would bond to the CPU contacts unless they were power ones and somehow overloaded and "welded" themselves to the CPU. I would have liked a better pic.

My guess is, on return, they will say "user error"


----------



## Totally (Jan 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> The socket certainly is not a new design. I can't think of any way the pins in the socket would bond to the CPU contacts unless they were power ones and somehow overloaded and "welded" themselves to the CPU. I would have liked a better pic.
> 
> My guess is, on return, they will say "user error"


They could have cold welded if the the points of contact were clean enough, unlikely but plausible


----------



## elghinnarisa (Jan 14, 2022)

Totally said:


> They could have cold welded if the the points of contact were clean enough, unlikely but plausible


It sure as heck couldn't. Unless they kept their computer in a vacuum, which i highly doubt.


----------



## Totally (Jan 14, 2022)

elghinnarisa said:


> It sure as heck couldn't. Unless they kept their computer in a vacuum, which i highly doubt.


Presence of vacuum isn't required for a cold weld to occur.  Being in vacuum just reduces the probability of a foreign atom coming in between the two metal atoms or reacting with the metal atoms to zero.
Also gold does not form an oxide layer.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 14, 2022)

Irrelevant how it happened. Every manufacturer out there will reject RMA for damaged socket pins. User error every time.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> The socket certainly is not a new design. I can't think of any way the pins in the socket would bond to the CPU contacts unless they were power ones and somehow overloaded and "welded" themselves to the CPU. I would have liked a better pic.
> 
> My guess is, on return, they will say "user error"


12th gen does use a new socket design, which can actually bend the CPU's themselves (see igors lab)


Any previous socket, i'd be saying user error... but with a socket that flexes and bends CPUs? Might be a design flaw.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> 12th gen does use a new socket design, which can actually bend the CPU's themselves (see igors lab)
> 
> 
> Any previous socket, i'd be saying user error... but with a socket that flexes and bends CPUs? Might be a design flaw.



I meant as in the LGA socket. It might be slightly different, but it is not really a new design as it is still LGA

From what i read, it was cheaper boards that was the problem, not the socket. As far as i know there hasn't been any high end board with socket problems has there? Wasn't it a cheaper board that had the problem. Otherwise why would every LGA 1700 socket suffer the same? I have a really thick EK backplate on my board, and my chip is still perfectly flat.


----------



## Totally (Jan 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I meant as in the LGA socket. It might be slightly different, but it is not really a new design as it is still LGA
> 
> From what i read, it was cheaper boards that was the problem, not the socket. As far as i know there hasn't been any high end board with socket problems has there? Wasn't it a cheaper board that had the problem. Otherwise why would every LGA 1700 socket suffer the same? I have a really thick EK backplate on my board, and my chip is still perfectly flat.


In the write up he mentioned that the more expensive boards are affected it's that the the boughing is less pronounced and needs to test further if their adversely affected and if so by how much. He made it clear that it was not the cheap boards that are the problem, it's the high clamping pressure of LGA1700. Just merely dropping the cpu, closing the retention clip and presto a bendy board, some more bendy than others. It's all there clearly written how did you miss all that? What about folks using stock coolers or air coolers that don't utilize a backplate? Fk 'em bc your wb has one thus sidesteps the issue?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2022)

Totally said:


> Fk 'em bc your wb has one thus sidesteps the issue?



Did i say that *NO* i never. What makes you think i don't give a fuck as long as i am ok. I stated mine did not have a problem, maybe because of the thick backplate. I was wondering why everyone on TPU with a LGA 1700 setup who hasn't got a water block on their system hasn't had the problem happen. Jesus some fucking people i think maybe you need another coffee or something

It was because of this-If you take a rather “cheap” Z690 board, in this case an ASRock Z690 Extreme, Incidentally, system integrators also pointed out that the rather cheaper boards with thinner PCBs already had a U-shaped bulge around the socket before a CPU was even inserted. that i said wasn't it a cheaper board that had the problem. I have just read through the page i originally linked and he never says more expensive boards have the same problem. Maybe *you* need to go back and re read it too.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 15, 2022)

elgato said:


> I was having issues with my MSI Z690 Edge Wifi DDR4, I7 system locking up.
> After a lot of diagnosis the Motherboard became suspect.
> 
> This afternoon I disassembled the board for return and found this damage when I removed the CPU.


In my experience, once it's in the socket, I never had a failure of socket pins. In fact, in that photo, it looks just like pre-CPU-installation damage!

In fact, a properly-installed CPU, acts like a shield, with Intel LGA! This is why I like getting second-hand Intel-platform motherboards with a CPU installed in it!
For example, getting a socket 1366 motherboard with a Core i7 920 in it.



Mr.Scott said:


> Irrelevant how it happened. Every manufacturer out there will reject RMA for damaged socket pins. User error every time.


Except for January, 2013, when I had to have the motherboard returned for repair at the least, because the Asus Maximus II Gene, was advertised as working. And, I did get a properly working one on February 11, 2013. It took weeks, like it was sent to China, but getting a working one a month later, is a ton better than never!

I narrowly escaped the worst that I feared. I was very close to having to keep my Asus P5QL Pro. (P43)

Today, 9 years ago, there were unusually high temps outside (52 F! A record for Springfield, Vermont on January 14, 2013) and I went for a walk, to come back to the motherboard always failing to boot, I got nothing but fan and LEDs! Then, I saw the terrible-looking socket!


----------



## abrusco (Feb 24, 2022)

I had a problem with my motherboard after putting in the CPU. In addition to the bent pin, I also had problems with one of the cooler pins that didn't fit.

Board B660M DS3H DDR4 (rev. 1.0) 
CPU I5 12400
Sorry for my english


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi,
I never liked the crappy sockets on intel boards 
Only intel hedt x99/ x299 boards seem to be best designed sockets.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 24, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I never liked the crappy sockets on intel boards
> Only intel hedt x99/ x299 boards seem to be best designed sockets.



Never really had a problem with them myself. What's better about the X99 and 299 Intel sockets apart from the size and the contradiction.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Never really had a problem with them myself. What's better about the X99 and 299 Intel sockets apart from the size and the contradiction.


Hi,
Both x99 and x299 have built in back and front plates z series have nothing.
x299 on left z490 on right


----------



## Totally (Feb 24, 2022)

Again remind me again why lga is better than pga?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi,
The four cpu mounting holes are pretty obvious which one is stronger and less likely warp the board
x99/ x299 four holes are in the metal plate
Z series are just four holes through the thin board 
On each board the four holes are the same distance apart


----------



## darkbreeze (Mar 22, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> I think you misread my comment. Try again and you might get it.
> Lotes seem to be the main socket supplier at the moment, with Helm Technology being the other one, as in the pictures above.


Actually, according to Igor and Buildzoid, the two socket suppliers are Lotes and Foxconn, not Helm.



Tigger said:


> I meant as in the LGA socket.


What you meant and what you said are two different things. What you SAID was it is not a new socket, however it 100% IS a new socket. What is not new is the array type, since it is still a Land grid array.

The socket, socket 1700, is totally new and has not ever been used for any previous CPU design or generation. Which means there can certainly be a number of growing pains especially since this specific socket has already proven to have some fundamental engineering and design issues and a higher pin density than previous generations, by 500 pins.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 22, 2022)

darkbreeze said:


> Actually, according to Igor and Buildzoid, the two socket suppliers are Lotes and Foxconn, not Helm.
> 
> 
> What you meant and what you said are two different things. What you SAID was it is not a new socket, however it 100% IS a new socket. What is not new is the array type, since it is still a Land grid array.
> ...


LGA is not new, whether it has more pins or not, still LGA.


----------



## darkbreeze (Mar 23, 2022)

I was only clarifying that one of the stated socket suppliers mentioned by TheLostSwede was inaccurate from what they actually were according to two pretty distinctly accurate sources, and had nothing whatsoever to do with you AND then, in regard to what YOU said, specifically, was:


Tigger said:


> The socket certainly is not a new design.


And the fact is, it IS, and was merely clarifying on that account as well. I specifically stated that Land grid array, which is an array, not a socket, isn't new, but that Socket 1700 IS new. That's it. That's ALL I said.

I didn't attack or in any way disparage you personally, I simply clarified some accidental misinformation. And I certainly, 100% did not say that LGA was new. I specifically stated that it isn't, because Land grid array has been around for a very long time. There is definitely not a need for you to be getting personal. It's uncalled for.

And further, people coming along to upvote posts that are personal attacks, is also, or at least should be, uncalled for and sanctionable. I've worked as a moderator on another very high profile tech forum for a really long time, and we sure wouldn't tolerate those kinds of behaviors, especially out of the blue for no reason.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2022)

darkbreeze said:


> I was only clarifying that one of the stated socket suppliers mentioned by TheLostSwede was inaccurate from what they actually were according to two pretty distinctly accurate sources, and had nothing whatsoever to do with you AND then, in regard to what YOU said, specifically, was:
> 
> And the fact is, it IS, and was merely clarifying on that account as well. I specifically stated that Land grid array, which is an array, not a socket, isn't new, but that Socket 1700 IS new. That's it. That's ALL I said.
> 
> ...



Just because they increase the pin count and it is called 1700 it is still LGA so not new, Maybe we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I never liked the crappy sockets on intel boards
> Only intel hedt x99/ x299 boards seem to be best designed sockets.


The TR method is pretty fool proof.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 23, 2022)

Take your arguing to PMs.
Stay on topic.
Any more and there will be reply bans and/or warnings with points.
Follow the guidelines/rules... if you need a refresher, then click the link and read.


----------



## Totally (Mar 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> LGA is not new, whether it has more pins or not, still LGA.


That's like saying a new car design is not whether it has more seats or not because it's still a car.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Mar 23, 2022)

Totally said:


> Again remind me again why lga is better than pga?


LGAs tend to have higher pin densities than PGAs. Also convenient for CPU makers to shift responsibility for potential mechanical issues onto socket makers.

FWIW my new build took over a month to finalize because mobo came with bent pins. It was actually repaired - socket was apparently swapped according to RMA ticket.


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 23, 2022)

Pray the RMA guy doesnt bother to check socket, as that will 99% chance be denied - user error I think,

For pins on socket vs pins on cpu, I personally prefer in socket, but given we now seeing motherboards commonly cost more than cpu's maybe my view will change.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi,
Mother board rma always requires high resolution images of the socket
So does cpu rma and both sides of the cpu.


----------



## R33mba (Mar 30, 2022)

is this the problem 12500 i5, gigabyte b660 mbo  my temp jumps in idle for no reason ,and they are above normal. stock cooler..


----------



## Sora (May 3, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> FWIW my new build took over a month to finalize because mobo came with bent pins. It was actually repaired - socket was apparently swapped according to RMA ticket.



seeing this happen with strix e's lately, took photo's of one of them.













single pin on the outer edge, whether or not this a machining error, or occured when the cover itself was placed is irrelevant, it'll still get put on the customer.
with a pin density so great, its impossible for the end user to bend a single pin in this way without jewelers tools or a needle.


----------



## 95Viper (May 3, 2022)

Please read the Guidelines/Rules!
Hear is a little snippet:


> *Reporting and complaining*
> All posts and private messages have a "report post" button on the bottom of the post, click it when you feel something is inappropriate. Do not use your report as a "wild card invitation" to go back and add to the drama and therefore become part of the problem.
> Feel free to use "report post" on your own posts, if you are unsure whether what you posted is appropriate, or if you need a moderator action like thread rename or delete, the original post unlocked, or thread closure.
> If you disagree with moderator actions contact them via PM, if you can't solve the issue with the moderator in question contact a super moderator.
> ...


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2022)

LGA with their bendy AF socket pins are a bad idea they should use micro bump instead


----------



## OliverQueen (May 10, 2022)

I came across this the other day & thought it might be a potential solution to LGA issues with 12th gen


----------

